# W: Chaos Daemons, Paypal H: Sisters Of Battle, Paypal



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

So the time has come! I shall swap over to a "EVIL" army and I've decided chaos daemons anything daemonish. 

bloodletters
bloodcrushers
daemonettes 
horrors
plaguebearers
codex
princes

also want space marine anything will nbe considered

_*
£220 FOR THE LOT!!!!!????? final offer please just wanna get this shifted*_

I'm also looking for paypal for my sisters, i'm not unreasonable and i'm happy to sell cheapish

I have

1 battle sister squad - 7 bolter sisters 2 flamer sisters 1 sister superior power wep and bolter (seven painted badly)

1 battle sister squad - 7 bolter sisters 2 flamer sisters 1 sister superior power wep and bolter (unpainted)

1 battle sister squad - 7 bolter sisters 2 stormbolter sisters 1 sister superior power wep and bolter (1 painted)

1 retributor squad - 4 heavy bolters 1 sister superior power wep and bolter
(striped)

1 retributor squad - 2 heavy bolters 2 multi-meltas 1 sister superior power wep and bolter (striped)

1 repentia squad - 9 repentia 1 mistress (primed)

1 seraphim squad - 1 sister inferno pistols 4 sisters normally 1 sisters superior power wep and plasma pistol

1 immolator - built has all options and painted (part from turret) has forgeworld bits

1 immolator - unbuilt has multi-meltas or flamers has forgeworld bits 

1 exorcist - built (not painted)

3 imagnifiers 1 melta sister 1 multi-melta sister 1 heavy flamer sister

I also have a bit of cash, interested in anything the set me a pm or post thanks!


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

new update will take offers really wanna get this moved


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

last time to move it or I'll jut see what i get for ebay


----------

